# Yum Yum



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

Well i have tried various things for the hand taming... and none of which Pespi has been overly interested in (veg, millet, treats) BUT I have noticed over the last few days how much he LOVES his seed mix which I top up every evening.... so I decided to use that for the hand training - worked a treat!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aw glad something worked out pepsi looks cute


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

He has been on my hand loads the last few days but the seed mix just made him EXTRA keen !!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Pepsi is AMAZING congrats on your effort..isn't he handfed?


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello, do you mean was he raised handfed? He was parent fed up until i got him with interaction from the lady breeder I got him from. She had a few rather big aviarys and so she let the parents do the raising. Not sure if thats what you meant so I am sorry if not? 

Kellie


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Pepsi is doing great with your hands! Seems you have him eating out of your hand and the fear is gone.


----------



## Coral&Andrew (Sep 22, 2010)

awwww hes so adorable, and glad the hand taming is going well!


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

He is doing fab  he is adorable, tonight I used the seed again and his trusted me enough to actually hop over to my hand (I kept moving my hand slightly further away from him so he had to 'work' for his seed) - then each time he hopped onto my hand I used my clicker and said 'come' - so hopefully that will be successful!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah..... it just takes one little thing to send them the message


----------



## kellie (Sep 21, 2010)

he certainly has a 'thing' for his seed mix!!!! funny that really as its not as if its a 'treat' really, its something he gets every evening, but boy does he look forward to recieving it!!! and if it is going to help massivly with training then let it be! 
seeds and a clicker and an eager little tiel = a happy Kellie and a happy Pepsi


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

So cute, then agian all birds are.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is cute  I give Spike four table spoons of seed a day and give him new seeds in his washed dish each morning, that way it is all fresher then topped up seed


----------

